# HD Locals in Boston/Providence Area?



## hardwired (Oct 8, 2006)

I am looking at switching to DVR Advantage plan which adds local programming.

I am located between Boston & Providence and normally tune in to the Boston locals. When I enter my address into the Dish locals lookup it comes up with Providence stations


> Congratulations! This address is eligible for the:
> Providence, RI/New Bedford, MA (SD 61.5) Local Network Package
> 
> If you do not see HD local channels currently available in your area, you may still be able to receive them via a High Definition Over the Air antenna. Learn more here.
> ...


When I plug in a work address closer to Boston I get:


> LOCAL NETWORK PACKAGE
> 
> Congratulations! This address is eligible for the:
> Boston, MA Local Network Package
> ...


My home is at the bottom of a hill and have some tall trees that sometimes wreaks havoc with my UHF antenna which I leave pointed north. If I can receive the Boston HD locals this would be of some benefit. I tried clicking on the "Click here" link to get more info on the additional dish antenna but unfortunately it's a dead link.

Any idea what sat has the Boston HD stations?

Is there any chance Dish will grant me the Boston channels and therefore some HD locals over sat if I request from the CSR when I do the switch to DVR Advantage? I don't really care about the local SD channels.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Dish will not give you Boston locals if you are not in the dma for them, you would need to "move" to an address within the Boston dma. You would also need an Vip HD receiver (211, 411, or 622) assuming you want the 622 as it is the dvr receiver of the three. The HD locals are on the 61.5 orbital location.


----------



## hardwired (Oct 8, 2006)

garys said:


> Dish will not give you Boston locals if you are not in the dma for them, you would need to "move" to an address within the Boston dma. You would also need an Vip HD receiver (211, 411, or 622) assuming you want the 622 as it is the dvr receiver of the three. The HD locals are on the 61.5 orbital location.


Planning to lease a 622 to replace an old 6000.
So if I get DVR Advantage I am stuck with Providence SD locals and no HD local stations?

Am I better off sticking with the standard plan and forget DVR Advantage?
Programming will be AT200, HBO, HD Pack
Hardware will be a 622 (leased) & 625 (own).


----------



## scotp7592 (Aug 24, 2006)

hardwired said:


> Planning to lease a 622 to replace an old 6000.
> So if I get DVR Advantage I am stuck with Providence SD locals and no HD local stations?
> 
> Am I better off sticking with the standard plan and forget DVR Advantage?
> ...


"Move" your service address to a Boston DMA (ie your work Address) after your install. Leave your billing address the same. Just call them up.


----------



## hardwired (Oct 8, 2006)

What does DMA stand for?

I see that Providence is on the Launch list on the sticky
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=54667

Any idea when HD for these cities will become available?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

DMA is a proprietary term owned by Nielsen Media Research (the TV ratings people) that stands for Designated Marketing Area. It is a form of legal collusion and codified by the SHVIA (Satellite Home Viewers Satellite Act of 1999). Dish Network cannot legally sell you Boston local channels if you "live" in the Providence DMA and that is all there is to it. "Moving" is the only option if you want Boston. I have the same problem with Dayton channels here in the northern Cincinnati DMA and the Baltimore/Washington DC folks have the same issues.

From the EKB http://ekb.dbstalk.com/TVMarkets
These are the TV Markets in your area now

http://ekb.dbstalk.com/TVMarkets/City Maps/boston.gif

http://ekb.dbstalk.com/TVMarkets/City Maps/Providence.gif

See ya
Tony


----------

